# frankalicious



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*here are some pics of the franks that you all want. earnold25 take a look. here they are. tell me if you are still interested.*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Haven't seen those in awhile. Good pickup, enjoy those babies!


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

yep! :drool:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Man those look good


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

They do exist!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn those look tasty as hell!!:smoke2:

CD


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I want!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Lucky bast***!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys are killing me! I thought we were all done w/these and they pop up again - taunting me! :nono: :doh:
Nice score!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> You guys are killing me! I thought we were all done w/these and they pop up again - taunting me! :nono: :doh:
> Nice score!


haha! i got these about two weeks ago and am soon to part with them. too bad really.:Cry:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd kick my mom in the shin for one of these. I think I have a golf buddy that's going to hook me up next summer when we meet up.


----------



## madoqa (Feb 15, 2008)

I hold 25 sticks yet.
And NOT FOR SALE!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Matty, You pimpin sticks again??:biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

See thats just bragging right there. sheesh.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Patrick B said:


> I'd kick my mom in the shin for one of these.


Couldn't have said it better myself... they make me wanna leave work now and smoke.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm looking to acquire a fiver to add to my Tat collection, if anyone has some for sale. PM me.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pass the mustard


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i tried to find a box, no luck.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Any cigar that is my namesake HAS to be good.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> I'd kick my mom in the shin for one of these. I think I have a golf buddy that's going to hook me up next summer when we meet up.


I would kick your mom in the shin for one those too.:laugh:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

lots of shin kicking these days! haha


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Matty, You pimpin sticks again??:biggrin:


times are tight and i have to pay for classes so a quick way to get some more cash is to sell the franks. :frusty:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I want a couple, since my broke butt can't afford a full box....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice haul!! Want to try one of them!! :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man thoses look great


----------

